# Oklahoma Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma City, OK Thu Jan 29, 2009 OK Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay movement is slow to moderate and prices are steady.
Ice, sleet and cold temperatures covered the entire state the first of the week.
The moisture was welcome as the state has been extremely dry this winter. The
white ground cover has increased the demand for hay for supplementing grazing
cattle rations. Movement of cattle to auctions has slowed due to the weather
conditions.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay prices are steady and movement is slow. Weather
conditions this week has brought some buying interest for the large quantities
of grass hay in the state. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have hay to
sell can access the hay directory on the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's
website at www.oda.state.ok.us or call the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture
Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares and large
rounds 165.00-185.00 per ton. Small squares 175.00-195.00 per ton. Good quality
large squares 130.00-150.00, small squares 140.00-160.00/ton. Good large rounds
125.00-145.00. Fair quality large squares 105.00-125.00 per ton. Fair large
rounds 100.00-120.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 75.00-85.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 120.00-150.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 140.00-170.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality large squares 60.00-80.00 a
ton, small squares 70.00-90.00 per ton. Good quality small squares 60.00-80.00
per ton. Premium quality large rounds 60.00-80.00. Good quality large rounds
50.00-70.00 per ton. Fair quality 40.00-60.00 per ton.


----------

